# ID needed



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Gerald (Mar 24, 2008)

Lysimachia nummularia ???


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Gerald said:


> Lysimachia nummularia ???


ill ask him, was asking 4 a friend. Ill tell u if this was correct or not, thank u


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

he says it doesnt grow like that, nor look like it, 

any other opinions?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That's what it looks like to me, too.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

ty cavan ill assure him.


----------

